# Toney Freeman arrested in Sweden for steroid use



## Arnold (Dec 8, 2010)

In the midst of ongoing events in the shop in Sundsvall, police seized the starring role.

The man, who is well known in bodybuilder circles, is suspected of drug crimes and drug offenses.

Pro Bodybuilder Comforter Tony Freeman signed DVDs in Sundsvall where he was arrested by police on suspicion of doping offenses. "It's sad, there were many younger people around him. They see him as a role model and the only way to achieve the ideal is to use stroider" says Henry Blusi, head of the city group.

Pro Bodybuilder Comforter Tony Freeman signed DVDs in Sundsvall where he was arrested by police on suspicion of doping offenses. "It's sad, there were many younger people around him. They see him as a role model and the only way to achieve the ideal is to use stroider" says Henry Blusi, head of the city group.

Toney Freeman's track record is long. He has been involved in competitions like Iron Man and Mr. Olympia, he has appeared on the cover of fitness magazines and is well known among bodybuilders. Yesterday he was arrested in Sundsvall, Sweden on suspicion of doping offenses.

Toney Freeman's track record is long. He has been involved in competitions like Iron Man and Mr. Olympia, he has appeared on the cover of fitness magazines and is well known among bodybuilders. Yesterday he was arrested in Sundsvall, Sweden on suspicion of dopningsbrott.

Last summer was Toney Freeman, one of many who were named in a doping scandal in the United States, the main character was sentenced to four years in prison.

Last summer was Toney Freeman, one of many who were named in a doping scandal in the United States, the main character was sentenced to four years fängelse.Fotograf: Hakan Bumblebee

Quantities of interest had turned to Sundsvall shop on Wednesday afternoon to get a look at and some good advice from the American Toney "The X-Man" Freeman. But the glance was brief. In the midst of the event got uniformed police enter the premises. And took Toney Freeman.

- During Liquid has taught us that those who compete professionally using steroids, growth hormone and other illicit drugs, "says Henry Blusi, head of the city group and the one who led the police operation.

Toney "The X-Man" Freeman is a professional bodybuilder of great proportions. Right now, he finds himself on a short tour in Sweden and will make a guest appearance at the Fitness Festival in Gothenburg this weekend.

The police had planned the raid and took the help of the ads to locate the X-man.

Why turn you into the middle of an event with lots of people in the store?

- He is here for a few hours. It's about that we know he was there for a short period, then he would go further, "said Henry Blusi.

The arrest was calm and there was no problem to get the man to the police station. However, he was embarrassed.

- He asked, "Is this a practical joke?" Says Henry Blusi.

It was not. The American had to leave a urine sample which will now be analyzed in search of doping substances, a quick test showed he had traces of drugs in the body.

- He has admitted that he has tended to testosterone and growth hormone and that he has been smoking pot. We have been in contact with prosecutors and he was not detained but we have his contact details if he is prosecuted, "said Henry Blusi.

Should the case go ahead and lead to a conviction could probably American, a financial penalty.

- In a way it is sad. He stood there and autographed DVDs and there were many younger people around, who see him as a role model. An ideal that can only be achieved with the help of steroids, "says Henry Blusi.

The Toney Freeman is invited to see the police chief attraction as a problem.

- It is immoral to bring in a person who is role model to many and who test positive for drugs, "says Henry Blusi.

The likelihood that bodybuilder star will be seized by police in other cities want Henry Blusi not comment.

- Are you a professional bodybuilder, you should not get to Sundsvall. We are very well informed here. Let's go Europe's biggest drug trial, and then you should understand that we have kollt on this stuff now, "says Henry Blusi.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 8, 2010)

Uckfay Edensway.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 10, 2010)

And check out this notable repercussion of Freeman's tangling with the Swedish _gestapo_:

*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/b...s-out-fitenss-festival-gothenburg-sweden.html*


----------

